
Justin.tv: No sex, please, we're skittish - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/tech/justin%27tv/no-sex-please-were-skittish-310818.php
======
Alex3917
"Existing pornography laws mostly govern child pornography, and it is
increasingly difficult to fail the ever-loosening standards established by the
Miller test."

Surely this has nothing to do with the Miller test, but rather the recent
revisions to USC 2257.

